# Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität



## red clouds (19. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe letzten Herbst unseren kleinen Teich neu bepflanzt und dabei auch Lehm und Sand nicht zu knapp hineingeschüttet. Außerdem sind ordentlich viele Bambus- und Zwetschgenbaumblätter hineingefallen, die ich nicht herausgeholt habe. Ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit beobachten können, dass sich im Teich extrem viele Wasserasseln aufhalten, die ein Indikator für verschmutztes Wasser sein sollen. Heute habe ich aber mind. 10 Köcherfliegenlarven auf einen Blick gesehen, die sich gerade ihren Köcher zusammenbasteln. Die sollen ja wiederum ein Indikator für sauberes Wasser sein, also wie siehts denn jetzt mit meinem Teich aus? Ist er zu nährstoffreich oder nicht?


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität*

Hallo,

da meine Kristallkugel immer noch zur Reparatur ist, benutz ich lieber so etwas.

Alles andere wäre mir viel zu unsicher.  Gerade bei Köcherfliegenlarven gibt es soviele verschiedene, die auch mit unterschiedlichen Qualitäten zurecht kommen...


----------



## steinteich (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität*

Hallo red clouds,

Christine hat Dir ja schon eine Teilantwort gegeben. Deine Frage lässt sich aber vollumfäglich leider nicht in ein oder zwei Sätzen beantworten. Deshalb bitte ich um ein wenig Durchhaltevermögen bei dem Lesen meiner Antwort.
Wenn es um Wasserqualität geht, dann sind die Messmethoden, die Christine genannt hatte, sicherlich ein geeignetes Mittel. Wobei die Frage erlaubt sein darf, was mit Wasserqualität denn überhaupt gemeint ist. Chemisch kann alles tiptop sein, wenn keine Struktur im Gewässer ist, wird man bestimmte Tierarten nie finden.
Wie Christine schon sagte, kann die chemische Messmethode ein recht geaues Verfahren sein. Warum also noch die Methode die Qualität des Wassers an Hand von Tierchen bestimmen zu wollen? Nun, der entscheidende Nachteil der chemischen Methode besteht darin, dass diese "nur" eine Art "Momentaufnahme" darstellt, während sich die Lebewelt auf die längerfristigen Bedingungen einstellt und dementsprechend eine Aussage über die Güte des Gewässers und nicht nur über die des Wassers zulässt. Diese beiden Messemethoden ergänzen sich also eher als dass sie gegenseitig austauschbar sind. Es lohnt also ein Blick auf die Lebewelt zu richten, denn diese gibt Auskunft über die Gewässer- bzw. Strukturgüte. Außerdem macht e es jau auch mehr Spaß die Artenvielfalt seines Teichs zu erkunden als ein paar farbige Kleckse oder Flüßßigkeiten mit Farbtafeln zu vergleichen.

Leider ist es aber nicht so einfach, über die Tierchen, die Güteklassen eines (Fließ-)Gewässers zu bestimmen. Die Güteklasse läßt sich zwar über den so genannten Saprobienindex bestimmen, dieser ermittelt sich jedoch aus einer Vielzahl von Gewässertieren. Entscheidend ist die Einbeziehung aller vorkommenden Arten - und nicht nur das: es muss auch die Häufigkeit einer jeden Spezies ermittelt werden und mit dem Gütefaktor der jeweiligen Spezies multipliziert werden. Die Wasserasseln, die Du gefunden hast, haben z.B. einen Wert von 2,7 was bedeutet, dass diese auch mit relativ schlechten Bedingungen zu recht kommt, aber schon mehr Ansprüche stellt als Zuckmückenlarven (3,5). Aus diesen Einzelwerten kannst Du aber nicht die direkt Güteklasse des Gewässers bestimmen, sondern der Wert stellt sozusagen den Gütefaktor für Wasserasseln dar. Wenn Du also z.B. nur eine Zuckmückenlarve aber 20 Köcherfliegenlarven, die einen Gütefaktor von 1,5, haben, in Deinem Gewässer hast, dann fällt die __ Wasserassel kaum ins Gewicht. Es kommt also darauf an, welche Viechergesellschaft in deinem Teich vorkommt und in welcher Individuenanzahl. Wenn Du Dir die Mühe aber nicht machen möchtest, dann müsstest Du Dich auf die Suche nach der Spezies machen, die am wenigsten Belastung toleriert und nicht die, die stärkste Belastung abkönnen. Anders gesagt, Wasserasseln können auch im bestem Wasser leben, Köcherfliegen aber nicht bei viel schlechterem.

Wie Christine schon sagte, gibt es recht viele verschiedene Köcherfliegenarten. Allen ist jedoch gemeinsam, dass sie eine relativ gute Gewässergüte anzeigen. Es gibt zwar Variabilitäten der Gütefaktoren (1,5 -2), die sind aber für uns Teichbesitzer nicht so entscheidend, als die Tatsache, dass Du überhaupt Köcherfliegenlarven hast.

Abschließend noch der Hinweis, dass diese Werte in der Regel für Fleißgewässer angewendet werden. Allerdings ist leicht nachzuvollziehen, dass Fließgewässerspezies nicht so ohne Weiteres auf Stillgewässer angewendet werden können. Die exakte Bestimmung der Güteklasse eines Stillgewässers sollte daher auch nur mit stillgewässertypischen Arten erfolgen. Zur Güteklassebestimmung von Stillgewässern wird daher auch der Trophienindex verwendet.

Gaaaanz lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn Du also Köcherfliegenlarven findest, ist das zumindest schon mal ein Indiz, dass die Bedingungen bzw. die Güteklasse Deines Teiches nicht so schlecht sein kann.

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## red clouds (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Interessant. Ich hab mal genauer in den Teisch geschaut und noch Strudelwürmer und __ Schnecken gefunden. __ Flohkrebse sind auch haufenweise drinnen. Zuckmückenlarven hab ich keine gefunden. Man merkt wirklich deutlich was die neue Bepflanzung ausmacht. Früher waren nur Wasserasseln und Goldfische drinnen und das Wasser war immer trüb. Jetzt ist es klar und die Artenvielfalt der Tiere nimmt stetig zu, wie's aussieht. Genaue Daten über die Gewässergute brauch ich gar nicht, es ist ja offensichtlich alles in Ordung. Ich hab mich nur gewundert, dass Wasserasseln und Köcherfliegenlarven im selben Gewäser leben, das habe ich für einen Widerspruch gehalten, jetzt bin ich schlauer


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität*

 700L und Goldfische  und 





> dabei auch Lehm und Sand nicht zu knapp hineingeschüttet. Außerdem sind ordentlich viele Bambus- und Zwetschgenbaumblätter hineingefallen, die ich nicht herausgeholt habe.



leben die armen denn noch ?

Zeig doch mal ein Foto


----------



## red clouds (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> 700L und Goldfische


Ne, die sind tot, allerdings waren sie das schon vor der Neubepflanzung. Die wurden aber nie gefüttert und haben über ca. 10 Jahre hinweg im Teich überlebt und sich auch vermehrt, wobei der Bestand immer ungefähr konstant war. Letzten Herbst ist der Teich gekippt und die Fische dabei natürlich alle gestorben. Dann hab ich angefangen mich über Teiche zu informieren und hab mich dazu entschieden, dass da keine Fische mehr reingehören und dass der neu und richtig bepflanzt werden muss. Als der Teich gebaut wurde war ich noch im Kindergarten, da konnt ich nicht viel mitreden. Aber jetzt hab ich das mal in die Hand genommen und es funktioniert alles wie es soll.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tiere als Indikator für Wasserqualität*

aha


----------

